# You are the GM, what would you do?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Draft is coming up, what is the team's pressure needs? Who would you pick if you are the GM? After the draft, who would you sign, trade, or release? You are the GM, what would you do?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Although they need frontcourt help, they only have 3 guards on the roster (Cassell, Redd, Payton), So I'd take Jarvis Hayse or Dwayne Wade.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

My :twocents: ...

PG - I don't think GP will be back but it's not like Sam is a punk. He can handle any starting position on any team and be effective. There are soooo many PG in the draft, that I would wait until the 2nd round and choose one with the 35th pick. Marcus Banks, Troy Bell, or even Steve Blake could still be available.

SG - Having Desmond and Redd can be a luxury but I'm sure the both of them may feel different. Who's gonna start? I would start Redd and have Desmond coming off the bench. This position is pretty solid for the Bucks.

SF - Tim Thomas is overpaid. It's just that simple. I would only start him b/c as a team owner, I want to get a little of my money's worth. Kukoc is a decent veteran back-up. I am a fan of Haislip! This guy has got to get some playing time to showcase his talents. If Tim and/or Toni go down due to injuries - Hello Haislip!

PF - Thank God this is Caffey's last year! A. Mason, on the other hand should be the starter here. He will help to set a defensive presence and/or tome early in the game and that's a plus. I would take the best big guy available with the 8th pick in the draft. Sweetney would be sweet! 

C - Ervin is washed up. Przybilla is coming of age. They need to re-sign that Gadzuric kid and use the 43rd pick on another big guy. 

PG: Sam/Rookie
SG: Redd/Desmond
SF: Tim/Haislip/Kukoc
PF: A. Mason/Sweetney?/Caffey
C: Przybilla/Gadzuric/Ervin/Rookie?

Side notes:
See if you can sign Smush as a free agent. He could learn a lot from Sam. Or, Antonio Daniels may be a nice addition at the 1.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Fire George Karl-your losing your AC to Toronto-say goodbye to Payton, you'll have CAP Space but if Jordan takes over you'll spend it on an idiot cause he doesnt know what he's doing


----------

